
Apple and Samsung fined for deliberately slowing down phones - kostaddin
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/oct/24/apple-samsung-fined-for-slowing-down-phones?CMP=fb_gu
======
vatueil
Main discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18292417](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18292417)

